# Mit .htaccess dynamische in statische Seiten umwandeln



## ronin (19. Mai 2004)

Moin moin liebe Sportsfreunde.


Ich möchte eine Seite etwas Suchmaschinenfreundlicher überarbeiten und die ganzen Variablen im Dateinamen unterbringen.
tutorials.de machts ja genauso. Da heißen die Threads nicht thread.php?id=123456 sondern t123456.html. Und genau das möchte ich auch verwirklichen.

Die Anzeige schaffe ich ja auch noch. Mein Link ist dann z.B. blubber-1.html was dann in die index.php?page=blubber&id=1 resultiert.
Bei mir wird in der Adresszeile im Browser allerdings die index.php?page=blubber&id=1 angezeigt ... und nicht blubber-1.html.
Wie könnte ich das nun erreichen?

Meine .htaccess

```
Options +FollowSymlinks
Options -Indexes
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase  /
RewriteRule  ^blubber-(.*).html$ /index.php?page=blubber&start=$1 [R,L]
RewriteRule  ^(.*).html$ /index.php?page=$1 [R,L]
```


Für Hilfe, Anmerkungen und Gummibärchen wär ich dankbar.
Grüße, Ronin


----------

